# Microsoft dumps Kinect, cuts Xbox One price to match Sony's PS4!



## Kid_Eternity (May 13, 2014)

And they've also finally woken up to the fact that charging people to watch Netflix isn't a clever idea...things must be bad sales wise if they've gone for the nuclear option. Just last year it was all 'Kinect is integral to the Xbone One experience' etc and now apparently it can not have it just fine!


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 13, 2014)

in the end most people will have both, or have at least had one of each at some point


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 13, 2014)

although i would like to think m$ has left it too late


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 13, 2014)

Perhaps...although I'd say that even amongst my most hardcore gamers only about 50% had both. Your average person aren't going to shell out 700 quid and support two gaming consoles though.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 13, 2014)

i doubt it will be 700 quid for long tho..

the problem is lack of games for both at the moment, i've had my ps4 3 weeks and only really play the odd game of fifa at the moment, Im almost considering selling it now for a good price , then scooping one up again at a later date with when its cheaper with more good games out.


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 14, 2014)

Kid_Eternity said:


> And they've also finally woken up to the fact that charging people to watch Netflix isn't a clever idea...things must be bad sales wise if they've gone for the nuclear option. Just last year it was all 'Kinect is integral to the Xbone One experience' etc and now apparently it can not have it just fine!


Hast thou a link?

Its about time they woke up to themselves!


----------



## TitanSound (May 14, 2014)

ruffneck23 said:


> i doubt it will be 700 quid for long tho..
> 
> the problem is lack of games for both at the moment, i've had my ps4 3 weeks and only really play the odd game of fifa at the moment, Im almost considering selling it now for a good price , then scooping one up again at a later date with when its cheaper with more good games out.



Watchdogs is out in a couple of weeks. If it lives up to the hype, it should keep me busy for a while


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 14, 2014)

yeah got it pre ordered


----------



## fishfinger (May 14, 2014)

TitanSound said:


> Watchdogs is out in a couple of weeks. If it lives up to the hype, it should keep me busy for a while


I was quite looking forward to it. However, it's looking like a pretty awful GTA clone with "hacking" bolted-on.


----------



## fogbat (May 14, 2014)

Great news on removing the Gold requirement for Netflix etc. That was always a bit ridiculous.


----------



## Chilli.s (May 14, 2014)

fogbat said:


> Great news on removing the Gold requirement for Netflix etc. That was always a bit ridiculous.


 Still got to subscribe though £7 per mth.


----------



## fogbat (May 14, 2014)

Chilli.s said:


> Still got to subscribe though £7 per mth.



That's fine. It was the added Gold cost that was a bit off.


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 17, 2014)

I wish they'd just announce gold altogether ; grubby little scam.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 17, 2014)

fishfinger said:


> I was quite looking forward to it. However, it's looking like a pretty awful GTA clone with "hacking" bolted-on.





Really ? I think it looks wicked


----------



## fishfinger (May 17, 2014)

ruffneck23 said:


> Really ? I think it looks wicked


The graphics look pretty nice, although there seemed to bit a fair bit of low frame rates (hopefully, this won't be a problem on the PC version). Several dumb add-on mini games (shoot pink "8-bit" monsters, or pick up tokens as fast as you can). The driving looks really crappy, with bad car physics. The "hack your friends game" looks like it'll be a pain in the arse, and only fun for the trolls. I just hope the main game is half decent, as I enjoyed playing sleeping dogs.


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 17, 2014)

I hope the game is shit so that I won't then feel compelled to buy it.

Apparently the 360 version doesn't have as much online/MP content as the ps4/1 which is stupid.

What is the back your friends game?


----------



## Ranbay (May 17, 2014)

few mates are Beta testing it.... they seem to think it's good.


----------



## Sunray (May 20, 2014)

If you think about the noises that MS were making pre the XBox One release, they were steadfast on the Kinect being bundled.  Told all the developers the same.  

All out the window.  Got to wonder about any dev's who had Kinect games in development.  Fun times for them. Though nobody has come out and gone 'woe is me'.  Makes me wonder if they sent an email asking all the developers for the number of Kinect games and the result was none.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 20, 2014)

fishfinger said:


> The graphics look pretty nice, although there seemed to bit a fair bit of low frame rates (hopefully, this won't be a problem on the PC version). Several dumb add-on mini games (shoot pink "8-bit" monsters, or pick up tokens as fast as you can). The driving looks really crappy, with bad car physics. The "hack your friends game" looks like it'll be a pain in the arse, and only fun for the trolls. I just hope the main game is half decent, as I enjoyed playing sleeping dogs.


 

i think youd be happier with minecraft


----------



## fishfinger (May 20, 2014)

ruffneck23 said:


> i think youd be happier with minecraft


Not at all


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 20, 2014)

wasnt entirely serious, however i do wonder how you can be sure its going to be crap when you havent even played it


----------



## fishfinger (May 20, 2014)

ruffneck23 said:


> wasnt entirely serious, however i do wonder how you can be sure its going to be crap when you havent even played it


I'll wait until it's released before making a final judgement. But what I've seen of it so far, makes it look really dumbed down from what it originally purported to be.


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 20, 2014)

Sunray said:


> If you think about the noises that MS were making pre the XBox One release, they were steadfast on the Kinect being bundled.  Told all the developers the same.
> 
> All out the window.  Got to wonder about any dev's who had Kinect games in development.  Fun times for them. Though nobody has come out and gone 'woe is me'.  Makes me wonder if they sent an email asking all the developers for the number of Kinect games and the result was none.


I suspect most games could probably excise the Kinect portion as it wasn't an optional extra like it was before, so such games probably incprorated it into the main controller architecture.

of course there's a chance that the kinect experience is actually central to the XB1 epxerience and that by doing this they've just thrown the baby out with the bathwater. Unfoertunately it was an overpriced bad baby.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 20, 2014)

fishfinger said:


> I'll wait until it's released before making a final judgement. But what I've seen of it so far, makes it look really dumbed down from what it originally purported to be.


I'm just hoping its as good as I hope it to be tbh


----------



## Silva (May 25, 2014)

Sunray said:


> If you think about the noises that MS were making pre the XBox One release, they were steadfast on the Kinect being bundled.  Told all the developers the same.
> 
> All out the window.  Got to wonder about any dev's who had Kinect games in development.  Fun times for them. Though nobody has come out and gone 'woe is me'.  Makes me wonder if they sent an email asking all the developers for the number of Kinect games and the result was none.


If I had to guess, yeah. Probably a few companies were bolting on Kinect features like they did for the 360, but no "purple box" games were in production.

this was just a huge PR mess. From fundamental, to optional and now relegated to accessory along plastic guitars and headsets.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 25, 2014)

Silva said:


> If I had to guess, yeah. Probably a few companies were bolting on Kinect features like they did for the 360, but no "purple box" games were in production.
> 
> this was just a huge PR mess. From fundamental, to optional and now relegated to accessory along plastic guitars and headsets.



Really PR mess but they had no choice, the PS4 is outselling them 2 to 1 and Sony is already seeing profit from the hardware (which is incredible for a console this early in it's lifecycle)...


----------



## Callum91 (May 25, 2014)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Really PR mess but they had no choice, the PS4 is outselling them 2 to 1 and Sony is already seeing profit from the hardware (which is incredible for a console this early in it's lifecycle)...


The PS3 was a lossmaker for ages, especially the first gen ''fat'' PS3 that could play everything/do everything.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 25, 2014)

ruffneck23 said:


> I'm just hoping its as good as I hope it to be tbh




it is, a bit of a slow burner, but once you get into it....marvellous, pretty much loads of really good bits of games melded into something quite mad, in a good way.


----------

